# blown coat?



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

When do they blow their coats?
I have a two year old chi.
His mother is Long coat
Father is short coat
and he is right in between long and short. 
He is loosing lots of hair (not bald)
Short in spots long in others. 
Where it is short it is raggy looking.

I had heard about chis blowing their coats but he never did.
Not sure if that is what is happening now or not.
We just hit summer and warmer temp. from North Dakota.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My two year old chi is a SC. He does seem to be a double, has thick hair versus fine hair in the scruff and the neck. He is shedding lately. I think it is the weather. It looks to me like he is shedding an "under-coat" if you call it that. There are no thin patches or anything--just a lot of chi fur on my clothes sometimes..lol.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a double coated SC male too. He's a year and a half and is shedding like crazy! He's definitely blowing his winter coat. My two LC females are shedding nothing!

Try lots of baths and brushing, or get a furminator. It'll calm down eventually, but until then, my hardwood floors are sprinkled in little Chi hairs!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Tonka looks like a doubled coated smooth....and I'm sure he's blowing coat right now. The change in weather generally gets all of them going to some degree. They get rid of most of the undercoat and just get back what they need for summer. As he's two now, he's got his full adult coat. They typically start blowing coat before now, but sometimes they wait before it starts. And it always starts. Never known one that didn't blow coat to some degree. It'll be done soon and it won't seem like your house is covered in dog hair...at least until next time.


----------

